# Кривошея ребенку 5,5 лет



## Снежана Егорова (12 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте.Моя дочь Таисия родилась с помощью кесарева сечения.Весом 3 кг,рост 51см. Развивалась нормально,кроме того,что голову начала держать поздно-месяцам к трем.К тому времени стала замечать наклон головы.Педиатр смотрел,сказал-голову поворачивает хорошо,должно пройти.Ортопед в 3 мес рекомендовал просто растирать мышцу самой,воротник и спец.массаж не рекомендовал. Далее воротник все-таки носили уже мес к 8-ми одевали.Носили редко и ненастойчиво.Проходили курсы массажей и физио. Не прошло до сих пор.Девочку это вроде бы не беспокоит,кроме внешнего наклона (особенно когда концентрируется-читает,пишет) жалоб нет.Проходили рентген шеи,узи мышц.Консультировались у неврологов и ортопедов.Один из ортопедов рекомендовал оперативное лечение.Другой говорит-операция в данном случае бесполезна.Пробовали заниматься спортом-спортивной гимнастикой-тренер был очень доволен ею и было ощущение,что шея стала лучше.Потом пробовали плавание- было ощущение,что стало хуже.Подскажите,как вы считаете-как нам дальше быть?Можно ли заниматься спортом,если да,то каким.Что вы думаете про оперативное вмешательство?Мануальная терапия?Почему такое заболевание возникло,если мышцы в порядке?Это просто привычка?заранее благодарю за ответы.


----------



## La murr (12 Сен 2015)

*Снежана Егорова*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Kasandra (12 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте Снежана! Не зная всех подробностей диагноза, да и не врач я конечно, но к сожалению сталкивалась с подобной проблемой у родственников и похожем случае очень хорошо помогли инъекции препарата ботокса. Поговорите со своим неврологом, тем более, что сейчас это даже делают по квотам. Удачи.


----------



## Снежана Егорова (12 Сен 2015)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Здравствуйте Снежана! Не зная всех подробностей диагноза, да и не врач я конечно, но к сожалению сталкивалась с подобной проблемой у родственников и похожем случае очень хорошо помогли инъекции препарата ботокса. Поговорите со своим неврологом, тем более, что сейчас это даже делают по квотам. Удачи.


Спасибо.


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (13 Сен 2015)

Снежана, в данном случае имеет место экстрапирамидная патология - нарушение тонуса мышц, связанное с какими-либо нарушениями в подкорковых ядрах головного мозга. Если это так, то только препараты ботулотоксина. Второй вариант - нарушение кранио-сакрального ритма - пройдите сеансы остеопатии у хорошего остеопата вашего города. Если уж не поможет, тогда ботокс.


----------



## Снежана Егорова (13 Сен 2015)

Вертебролог Екатеринбург написал(а):


> Снежана, в данном случае имеет место экстрапирамидная патология - нарушение тонуса мышц, связанное с какими-либо нарушениями в подкорковых ядрах головного мозга. Если это так, то только препараты ботулотоксина. Второй вариант - нарушение кранио-сакрального ритма - пройдите сеансы остеопатии у хорошего остеопата вашего города. Если уж не поможет, тогда ботокс.


Спасибо большое.Проходили курсы остеопатии.Сначала вроде получше было,потом опять набок.Ботулотоксин я так понимаю,чтобы снять спазм,по-моему спазма мышц как будто нет,может я ошибаюсь?


----------



## Вертебролог Екатеринбург (13 Сен 2015)

Может и ошибаетесь, вы же не врач.) И мне судить по словесным описаниям трудно. Поэтому обратитесь к хорошему детскому неврологу. Обычно существуют специальные центры для лечения детей с нарушениями опорно-двигательного аппарата. Ищите неврологов там, где ДЦП лечат, обычно там же неврологи и ботокс колют.


----------



## AIR (14 Сен 2015)

Я бы посоветовал обратиться к мануальному терапевту для выявления напряженных и укороченных  мышечных пучков.... После этого акцентированная и максимально избирательная работа с ними, направленная на их расслабление. .. Кроме того мягкие и разнообразные упражнения  по типу пилатеса, цигуна.... При отсутствии эффекта можно думать и о ботоксе ... Статические длительные нагрузки и на удержание позное шеи  не полезны ....


----------



## Снежана Егорова (14 Сен 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Я бы посоветовал обратиться к мануальному терапевту для выявления напряженных и укороченных  мышечных пучков.... После этого акцентированная и максимально избирательная работа с ними, направленная на их расслабление. .. Кроме того мягкие и разнообразные упражнения  по типу пилатеса, цигуна.... При отсутствии эффекта можно думать и о ботоксе ... Статические длительные нагрузки и на удержание позное шеи  не полезны ....


Благодарю вас!


----------



## Снежана Егорова (14 Сен 2015)

Т.е.спорт.гимнастика не подходит однозначно?или хореографиЯ?В нашем городке врятли цигун найду,пробовали йогу-около месяца-эффекта не наблюдали ((


----------



## AIR (14 Сен 2015)

Мягкие и плавные движения,  без рывков и статических, неподвижных длительных нагрузок...
Есть интересный кабельный телеканал Живи и вроде сайт есть..


----------



## Снежана Егорова (14 Сен 2015)

Да нашла сайт,спасибо еще раз!


----------

